# Scscofield's completed stuff



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

1st painting contest submission for the local store, the theme was HQ/Hero. I placed in the middle of the pack, which is what I figured would happen. I procrastinated and rush did the model the day before it was required to be submitted. 


















I will be submitting the following for the second paint contest tomorrow. The theme this time is Spellcaster so I went with the BA Libby Dread, I am much more happy with how it turned out. The reason for the white instead of the blue on the sarcophagus is because this is a model that will be in my Brother In Law's BA army and he asked for it to be painted that way. Instead of dicking around with decals I put a drop pod BA icon on the one leg armor section.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here’s some constructive criticism as it’s for a comp. 
That red would pop more with a purple wash and another highlight. You need more red range in the highlights. The gold could do with some shades. The force weapon needs something to make the blade pop. 
Hope this helps, Good stuff dude!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Better photos of my dread submission, and the 3 others I am competing against.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...perium-death-guard-demo-army-[completed].html

DG side of the DI starter I painted for the local store demo games.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance but where oh where does the D.A chapie come from? Love what you did with him, not a big fan of the librarian dread mini, as a mini that is.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Dark-Angels-Interrogator-Chaplain-2017

He was something that came out with the Dark Vengeance special addition box. I want to say he was made available separately at the same time the Aspiring Champion (https://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Chaos-Space-Marines-Aspiring-Champion) from the CSM side of that kit started to be sold separately.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gracias amigo!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Raptors completion so far.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

